# Nutts says Hi



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TT went in PX this week and I've ordered an A5 3.0TDI S-Line S Tronic loaded with plenty of options! :lol: So just thought I'd stop by and say Hi as I've not been around here much for a while now


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Bugger off and leave this site for us real TT folks.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> Bugger off and leave this site for us real TT folks.


So is yours still hidden in your garage then :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Mark,
good to see you are still alive 

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Mark

The spec sounds very nice indeed 

You'll be able to get the A5OC up and running now then, only need a couple more people as there's a treasurer already taken delivery I believe


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Already an A5OC up and running thank you... :lol: :lol: :lol: and yes, he picked his up last week and hasn't been around since! :lol:

Mine is scheduled for delivery 10th April +/- 4days (ish lol). Can't wait


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Hi Mark,
> good to see you are still alive
> 
> Mark


Just :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Long time no post Mate hows tricks :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Long time no post Mate hows tricks :?:


Good thanks Andy. Been pretty busy with new jobs stuff over the last years or so :?

Can't wait for delivery of the A5 though... only another 78 days to go!!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

We looked at the A5 recently, amazed at the space in the boot, very deceptive, but for the price of a well specced 3.0TDi we got an S4 Avant instead. Only 600 miles to go till I can put her in 'S' mode and rev past 4k :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi Mark

A5 - you are Nutts 

even I've come back to a TT 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] Long time ......


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hi Mark
long time no hear hope life is treating you well and you enjoy the new car


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

elrao said:


> We looked at the A5 recently, amazed at the space in the boot, very deceptive, but for the price of a well specced 3.0TDi we got an S4 Avant instead. Only 600 miles to go till I can put her in 'S' mode and rev past 4k :lol:


I did look at the S4, but decided that I didn't want an estate! :wink: Coupe all the way!! 

The A5 3.0 TDi S-Tronic will do 0-62 in 5.6 secs and that's before a map to take it to 300ps and 450ft/lbs


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

@Andy, Dave & Rob - thanks for the (re)welcome 

I did briefly consider a TT-RS and an S5, both were within budget, but as I expect to do 30k a year in the car, I had to balance fuel spend against comfort against performance and the A5 3.0 TDi came out on top!

I mean, listen to this... it's a 3.0 Tdi A5 with a Milltek  

http://www.millteksport.co.uk/media.file.cfm?fileid=612


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well hello!!

Glad to see you haven't forgotten us...say Hi to Lou as well...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Even WE have a TT again.

Despite not really "getting it", even after owning it for a few months, even I'm coming around a little to the DSG too.

I still think I probably prefer a manual, because I still get the feeling that its trying to wrestle control away from me (it doesn't stay in the gear I put it in! Grrr!) but still, it's a TT... 

WAAAAAAAAY too many A5s about for my liking, but horses for courses. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Mark got my A5 March 08 i love it. The shape just does it for me. :wink:

Enjoy  

Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

@Penny - will do 

@Tim - maybe we'll get Lou a TT when her Golf goes back  I think she'd like a silver 3.2 TTR :roll:

@ Paul - :mrgreen: I was hoping to get it remapped on delivery, but the 7 speed STronic can only take 550nm and a map will take the engine to about 620nm  I'll just have to make do with a Milltek for now


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Glad to hear all is well with you Mark. Give my best to Lou.

Cheers

James


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

@James - How are doing? Lou sends her regards back


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good .... apart from 35 secs onwards which is the noise that really puts me off them :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know what you're saying Paul, but that's from the outside.

Ours is debadged and when people haven't heard it start up when outside, they're surprised to learn it's a diesel. Not just pace-wise, but when the exhaust gets warmed up, it sounds really good from the driver's seat.

Unless you have the windows down that is. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The test drive sealed it for me! Having only ever driven 4 cyl TDi's previously, the 6 cyl sounded very... petrol! :lol:

Only 76 days to go... :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I know what you're saying Paul, but that's from the outside.
> 
> Ours is debadged and when people haven't heard it start up when outside, they're surprised to learn it's a diesel. Not just pace-wise, but when the exhaust gets warmed up, it sounds really good from the driver's seat.
> 
> Unless you have the windows down that is. :roll:


Yeah true. I test drove the A4 Avant 3.0TDI and it is a heck on an engine....but I couldn't help think that for the extra £800 I've have the S4 instead. I'm low mileage so the diesel just doesn't justify itself to me.

Oh and Mrs Scotty didn't like the rattle but then she has been spoilt for 5 years with the Milltek enhanced V8.

I'm only giving Nutts a ribbing. It's a great package ..... for a tractor


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Yeah true. I test drove the A4 Avant 3.0TDI and it is a heck on an engine....but I couldn't help think that for the extra £800 I've have the S4 instead. I'm low mileage so the diesel just doesn't justify itself to me.
> 
> Oh and Mrs Scotty didn't like the rattle but then she has been spoilt for 5 years with the Milltek enhanced V8.
> 
> I'm only giving Nutts a ribbing. It's a great package ..... for a tractor


For the money I'm paying I could have had the S5 with half my options, but the fuel costs would kill me! 

As it is I have a car capable of 0-62mph in 5.6secs, 40mpg , sounds great, looks great and has most of the available options on the list


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Mark,

If you and/or Lou fancy a little trip out, we're having a meet in Marlow next Wednesday - should only be a squirt down the M40 for you....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=161039

TT optional! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you're saying Paul, but that's from the outside.
> ...


Yeah, I guess that's the problem with buying new. Second hand is a bit of a different game as you can go for older versions of the model you want. It did actually cross our minds to buy a lovely A6 4.2 quattro when it came up for sale as it was about 4k under the price of a A6 3.0TDi. I did lots of sums at the time trying to work out whether the difference in fuel costs over three years would make up the difference in purchase prices. Probably would have been a close run thing, but then you'd have to factor in depreciation and how many people would be looking for a 4.2 V8 or a diesel. Especially now.


----------



## blue62 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nutt, I am just about to buy a 3.0TDI, my mileage has shot up over the last few months and I'm sick of filling up twice a week (I've got a B7 RS4). My dealer reckons that chipping the car shouldn't be a problem (I am buying an auto), but I have concerns because of previous experience when I chipped a TT with DSG, but it was some years ago. The service manager has assured me that the S-tronic can handle the increased torque to 600lb and I'm waiting for a quote from their local tuning company. I'd be interested to know what you've heard.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

blue62 said:


> Nutt, I am just about to buy a 3.0TDI, my mileage has shot up over the last few months and I'm sick of filling up twice a week (I've got a B7 RS4). My dealer reckons that chipping the car shouldn't be a problem (I am buying an auto), but I have concerns because of previous experience when I chipped a TT with DSG, but it was some years ago. The service manager has assured me that the S-tronic can handle the increased torque to 600lb and I'm waiting for a quote from their local tuning company. I'd be interested to know what you've heard.


The S-Tronic 'box can take 500nm of Torque and most remaps of this engine will take it to about 620nm ish. However Ed @ APS has suggested that they can tailor the torque curve so that most of the torque is delivered at low revs and cap it so as to cause no problems... Also, Audi generally are pretty conservative in their estimates, so capping a remap at 550nm, when the 'box might actually be capable of 600nm provides more reassurance. 

Lot's of info over on www.A5OC.com


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Even WE have a TT again... *WAAAAAAAAY* too many A5s about for my liking, but horses for courses. I hope you enjoy.


If buying a common car is cause for concern... why buy a TT, Tim? :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got to say there are quite a few about now but that is down to the 1.8t and 2.0tdi making them more affordable. When I got mine March 08 it was a pretty rare site so much so kids took photos of it as i drove around, and that was in Arnage Le Man weekend. I still think its one of the best looking coupes around. Good choice Mark :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Got to say there are quite a few about now but that is down to the 1.8t and 2.0tdi making them more affordable. When I got mine March 08 it was a pretty rare site so much so kids took photos of it as i drove around, and that was in Arnage Le Man weekend. I still think its one of the best looking coupes around. Good choice Mark :wink:


Having a "common" car has never bothered me... though I do believe the A5 Coupe will never be sold in huge numbers 

It is one of those strange/interesting things of life though that when you start to look for something there does seem that there is more of them around. When I started to consider one, I couldn't remember seeing that many on the road, but then one the next motorway journey I counted 2 :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is my spec...

A5 3.0 TDi quattro S-Line Special Edition S-Tronic

Ibis white | 19" 'Y-spoke' alloys (to be replaced with RS 7 spokes on delivery) | MMI 3G/Navigation Plus | B&O | DAB | Concert | AMI | Bluetooth | Parking System Plus | Heated & memory front & rear seats | Advanced key | Homelink | Cruise control | Electric folding and auto dimming & memory door mirrors | Auto dimming rear view mirror | Auto wipers and lights | Adaptive headlights | High beam assistant | TPMS | Hill hold | Interior light pack | Storage pack


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was concerned about buying a common car.....so I bought an A4 Avant ....err hang on.... doh!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]



p.s. A5 is just a rebadged A4 but with more electrical problems.

<ducks and runs for cover?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes its just a rebaged A4 but it as that beautiful curvy line from front to back. Looks nothing like A4 from the front its low and purposeful mean looking. Ah yes just like an A4, I dont think so


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I was concerned about buying a common car.....so I bought an A4 Avant ....err hang on.... doh!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me a picture of the old A4 Coupe then ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Errrrm the long rumoured A4 Coupe got called an A5 Coupe :roll: :lol:

You're in denial but I'm sure it's a happy place. :wink:

p.s. Before the handbags come out, it's obviously me just dangling a worm ... which looks like it got swallowed along with the hook, line and sinker. FWIW I did consider the A5 Sportback but all I could find it had going for it was a coupe roof line. It just didn't seem to do anything as well as an A4 (more praticle and more family focussed options) or an A5 Coupe (looks better than the Sportback).

Gotta say though that's it's great to have so much choice in quite a narrow market segment.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Errrrm the long rumoured A4 Coupe got called an A5 Coupe :roll: :lol:
> 
> You're in denial but I'm sure it's a happy place. :wink:
> 
> ...


Me swallowing a worm. You know me better than that ScoTTy... just a bit of banter 

Oh and slightly more legroom for rear passengers + 50/300 litres (seats up/down) boot space in the Sportback :wink: :roll:  









Though I much prefer the Coupe's styling  8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Oh and slightly more legroom for rear passengers + 50/300 litres (seats up/down) boot space in the Sportback :wink: :roll:
> [/img]
> 
> Though I much prefer the Coupe's styling  8)


You mean compared to a Coupe? Yeah it's bigger but what's it trying to be? If you want larger and pratical then the A4 does it better. If you won't Coupe style you get the A5 which does it better. Getting the Sportback seems to be a compromise with little/no redeeming factor. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and slightly more legroom for rear passengers + 50/300 litres (seats up/down) boot space in the Sportback :wink: :roll:
> ...


A4 saloon vs A5 sportback ;-) Look at Audi's stats and they say that the sportback has 50/300 litres (seats up/down) more boot space than the A4 and clearly also has hatchback flexibility :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When I test drove the S5 and A5 Coupe I was impressed with the boot space. In fact that's why we were pondering (actually trying to kid ourselves!) whether it could be our family car. The Sporthatch has considerably more space but if space and convinience is what you're chasing then it's compromised compared with the Avant. I have to conceed that if you're not ever putting the seats down then the Sporthatch boot is larger than the Avants IF you only load up to the cover. They are targetting different markets. Family options like rear door blinds etc are missing from the A5 range.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, it's good there's so much choice as there is. Perhaps as my family grows we'll move out of one targetted market into another segment. Then it may make more sense.

p.s. I thought you may be interested in this drawing that was doing the rounds when they first announced the Sporthatch.

It's an overlay of the Sporthatch was an A4 saloon, well actually it's an S4 saloon but it's no different.

Quite surprising how similar apart from the width. (oh the mirrors now match)


----------



## blue62 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry to go backp onto mapping, but my dealer seems pretty confident that the car can be pushed to 600nm. The car I've just bought is in the dealer network, it's a new 3.0 TDi with a tiptronic box, pick it up next week. From reading your posts (Nutts), it seems that you're getting an S-tronic, so I assume it is soon to be available on the 3.0tdi, maybe the new gearbox is the issue, which would explain my dealers confidence. I have looked on A5OC, thanks for the tip, but couldn't find any definitive advice.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

blue62 said:


> Sorry to go backp onto mapping, but my dealer seems pretty confident that the car can be pushed to 600nm. The car I've just bought is in the dealer network, it's a new 3.0 TDi with a tiptronic box, pick it up next week. From reading your posts (Nutts), it seems that you're getting an S-tronic, so I assume it is soon to be available on the 3.0tdi, maybe the new gearbox is the issue, which would explain my dealers confidence. I have looked on A5OC, thanks for the tip, but couldn't find any definitive advice.


As far as I know, it's the S-Tronic 'box that is the problem. Give Ed at APS a ring. He will 100% confirm


----------



## blue62 (Jan 29, 2010)

As a postscript, I've spoken to Ed and he's confirmed that the tiptronic is not a problem, but that the S-tronic may be. However, Audi have changed the ECU on 2010 cars and it's going to take a few weeks for the software developers to catch up, so I'll have to wait, guess it will give me an opportunity to appreciate the performance gain though. Thanks for your help Nutts, Ed's a useful contact and I will tell him you recommended him when I book the car in (does he know you as Nutts)?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

blue62 said:


> As a postscript, I've spoken to Ed and he's confirmed that the tiptronic is not a problem, but that the S-tronic may be. However, Audi have changed the ECU on 2010 cars and it's going to take a few weeks for the software developers to catch up, so I'll have to wait, guess it will give me an opportunity to appreciate the performance gain though. Thanks for your help Nutts, Ed's a useful contact and I will tell him you recommended him when I book the car in (does he know you as Nutts)?


He knows me by a multitude of names :lol: either Mark Leavy or Nutts will do though 

He did have a deal for A5 owners going that might still be applicable for a Milltek and remap for just over £1k - might be worth asking if you're interested in an exhaust too 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there Mark - long time no speak - how are you doing? I've got an S3 now 

But I kept the TT....... shame on you









:roll: :wink: I don't know - part timers :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi if you want to display the badge cough up :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

